# MAN TALKS TO TURKEYS ~ hilarious!



## Wirrallass (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## HOBIE (Jun 16, 2018)

Very Very Very Good. My jaw is done in  Thank you wirralass


----------



## Contused (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2018)

It matches my sense of humour    DAFT


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2018)

A good laugh


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 17, 2018)

I was just as hysterical laughing with that guy ~ soo funny!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 21, 2018)

Anymore Turkey talkers out there?


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 21, 2018)

That is so funeeee


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2018)

The second time you watch it is great as well Karnak


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 21, 2018)

KARNAK said:


> That is so funeeee


Have you seen this @KARNAK?....
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/turkey-run-just-for-fun.73747/


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 12, 2019)

I still laugh hysterically at this!
WL


----------

